# Car wont run over 2000 RPM



## 99 maximo (Jan 21, 2014)

I was on the way home from the store today and my car started pulsing when I got up to 2000 RPM. Even when it is neutral the engine will not exceed 2000 RPM.

I have had some problems with it over heating. I know my radiator has some kind of leak. I have added about three gallons of water over the past 4-5 weeks. I smell antifreeze when I stop but I can't smell it in the car when I'm driving.

When I got home from the store I popped the hood and it looked like the water in my overflow was boiling. Could my car running hot have something to do with the engine not being able to get over 2000 RPM?

Any help is very much appreciated! Thanks


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

sounds like it is in "fail safe" mode, might check for codes and fix any leaks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

A bad MAF or it's harness wiring can put it in fail safe mode which will limit the RPMs to 2000.


----------



## 99 maximo (Jan 21, 2014)

I let it cool down for a couple hours and then added almost a gallon of water to the radiator. Drove it to Wal-Mart and home and it didn't give me any problems. It would go over 2000 RPM and never got hot. 
I had a bad MAF sensor once before. When I did, it wouldn't go over about 700-900 RPM.
Don't have any codes when the car is running hot but when it is running good I get a Knock Sensor code. Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------

